# Body Kit Question



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey people, i'm thinking about getting a body kit for my 98 200 sx se... has anyone ordered anything from extremedimensions.com?


I'm really interested in everyone's opinion. If you have positive or non-positive feedback about this site, please let me know. They've got the kit I wont, and I haven't been able to find it anywhere else..

Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

extremedimension is a good company to order from.

what kit are you looking for?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

doesnt extreme dimensions carry the same kits as importfan?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

the only I see there that I dont really see alot is the R34 front


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Well I like the R34 pretty good, but the Extreme Dimensions type R33 is my favorite. Its different than the other R33 kits. on the other kits the front bumper has the 2 slots above the big mouth (intercooler) opening. This ED Type R33, looks as if it doesnt have those, which makes it look cleaner and not as tacky in my opinion.



http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=2460


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

so if its the same kits as importfan then you'll have fitment problems too


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry.. all i can do is laugh.. you guys do realize that these distributers get their products from the same company right? VIS makes it.. its called the omega R33 front bumper.. and all these companys get it from them... so your actually paying more.. (unless by chance this item is on clearance and they are trying to get rid of it.. in that case more than likely youll pay only what they paid.. ) just my two cents.. Travis


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Well... if you checked out the link i posted, then you will realize its not the same as the omega. Like I said, I dont like the 2 small openings over the big mouth part. Thats what makes this one more appealing to me. here's the link again, maybe you will look at it this time. Thanks for those of you who actually did look at it and can tell this isnt the same as the omega.






http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=2460


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah this is a bumper, the other is a bumper / grille combo... I think this one is better looking.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh yeah by the way.. pics can be desiving.. how do you know that person individually didnt rip off that top part of the grill by cutting and sanding it down.. and replacing it with a 95 or 96 or close to it grill.. and then stick the GT-R emblem in there.. hmm.. ok .. yeah.. untill you prove to me that this is actually a different bumper, then i dont want to hear it.. geez.. relax..  and i did look at the picture.. how could i have known what you were talking about untill i did.. i think people like to argue just to argue on here sometimes.. you know what.. im not even gonna try and prove myself.. i dont care what anyone says.. to me it still came from the same mold.. Travis


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

travis..

i have seen both kits in person .

the " R34 " style has the pre made grill on it and the " R33 " grill does not. there is a difference.










that is the " r34" style and if u compare it with the R33 style above it is obvious that it did not come with a grill.

Versus motorsports has the " R33 " front end and their pix show clearly that it has no grill attached with it .

ask MP2050 he had that " R33 " style kit on his sentra b4 and compare it with 1CLNB14 the omega there is a difference it just that alot of the manufacture of the knock off rename it and change like 10 % or less of the kit so it avoids copyright laws.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\ these are 2 different bumpers.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..I got the VIS R34 Octane..*

..I got the VIS R34 Octane bumper & fits perfectly.. ..their R33 Omega should be 'top-notch' also.. ..plus it has a removable bottom lip.. ..most knock-off brands have the lip molded on.
..I think the VIS bumper is the best R33-style out there:thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

actually.. Liu.. thats a different one right there.. so.. actually.. if the omega has a twin.. then there are three different bumper covers right here.. i stand corrected.. sorry 98200sxse.. Travis


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes there are 3 differnt bumpers.. the R34 octane style for the b14 with grill , the R33 style without grill and the omega which is like the R33 with a grill and a removable lip ...

that is to my knowledge at least.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

removable lip > non-removable lip IMHO

and those openings above the big opening are Nismo style openings. People pay big money for those inserts. I like them, and am glad they were on the bumper from VIS.
Mike (ScorchN200SX) might be making some for aftermarket applications 

Also, not all kits are made by VIS. I bought the VIS Omega front bumper some time ago. The fiberglass is yellowish. The crap rear Drift bumper I bought from GTP/importscam was blueish, and was nowhere close to fitting. Mike spent alot of hours on it, and it still has some fit issues. I'm glad it's not on my car....
Streetweapon also makes the Drift kit, and it's much better than the GTP/importscam kit.

Just a little info....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes.. another thing is that supposedly that importfan and GTP are re working the fitment etc.. so we shall see.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That would of been nice....a year ago:balls:


----------

